# Windows XP auf iMac



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. März 2008)

Hallo,
ist es ohne Probleme jetzt eigentlich Möglich Windows XP als Startbetriebssystem auf einem Intel iMac laufen zu lassen?
Und bevor jetzt irgendwelche Unkenrufe kommen, mein Vater benötigt einen neuen Rechner und ist aber auf einige Software angewiesen die es nur für Windows gibt wie z.B. Autosketch. Und ich will ihm eigentlich ersparen das er sein neu renoviertes Arbeitszimmer mit ner häßlichen Kröte von Siemens oder Acer oder sowas vollstellt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Wolfsbein (8. März 2008)

Google oder auch apple.de haette dir sofort folgende Antwort geliefert: Ja.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. März 2008)

Also hatte ich auch gesucht gehabt nur wird da immer von der verwendung mit beiden Betriebssystemen gesprochen mit Bootcamp. Und ich wollte wissen ob es auch möglich ist eben nur Windows ohne OS X zu installieren. weil zwei Betriebssysteme laufen zu lassen wo das eine nie verwendung findet ist ja Ressourcenverschwendung.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. März 2008)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> weil zwei Betriebssysteme laufen zu lassen wo das eine nie verwendung findet ist ja Ressourcenverschwendung.


Und nur Windoze auf nem Apple laufen zu lassen ist Blasphemie!


----------



## Wolfsbein (12. März 2008)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:


> Und nur Windoze auf nem Apple laufen zu lassen ist Blasphemie!



Sagt wer? Windoze? Ist das das gleiche wie Windoof?

Grundsaetzlich funktioniert es so: Der Mac kommt mit Mac OS X. Dort startest du das Programm BootCamp und erstellst mit Hilfe einer Windows-CD eine Neue mit den Mac-Treibern. Dann bootest du von der und installierst Windows. Ob man dabei Mac OS voellig loeschen kann, weiss ich nicht, technisch ist es jedoch kein Problem. Dann stellst du noch ein, dass Windows statt OS X booten soll und fertig.


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. März 2008)

Es geht mittlerweile auch ohne Bootcamp. XOM kann das auch.
Im Normallfall muss man mit der OS X Bootcd die OS X Partitionsgröße verändern und für Windows eine FAT 32 Partition anlegen. Bei der Installation von XP ändert man dann das Dateisystem in NTFS.
Vermutlich ist es auch möglich die OS X Partition ganz zu entfernen, aber das hat warscheinlich noch niemand ernsthaft probiert 

@wolfsbein:


> Sagt wer? Windoze? Ist das das gleiche wie Windoof?


Kennst Du knallharte Macianer? Die sagen das.
Windoof gibt es nicht. Kennst Du denn nicht Microsloth Windoze?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. März 2008)

Hi,
also erst einmal Danke an alle die einen konstruktiven Beitag abgegeben haben.  An alle anderen, ich hatte nicht umsonst diesen Satz


> Und bevor jetzt irgendwelche Unkenrufe kommen


dazu geschrieben.
Mir geht dieses ganze Betriebsystemsgeflame so was von auf den Keks, das glaubt Ihr gar nicht.

Mir, oder besser meinem Vater wäre ja schon geholfen wenn man in Bootcamp die Startpartition einstellen kann ohne das man bei jedem Start die Wahltaste-Taste drücken muß um das präferierte Betriebssystem auszuwählen.  

Und am außerdem schmeckt eine Apfeltasche am besten mit Vanillesoße.  Und wie kann etwas Blasphemie sein wenn man Atheist ist?

Gruß


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. März 2008)

Documentation


> *Frequently asked questions: Starting up*
> 
> How do I choose the operating system that starts up (boots) my Mac?
> 
> After running Boot Camp Assistant and installing Microsoft Windows and the Boot Camp Drivers, hold the Option (Alt) key when you start up to switch between Microsoft Windows and Mac OS X. Use the Startup Disk control panel in Windows or Mac OS X Startup Disk preferences to set the default operating system to use each time the computer starts up.





DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Und am außerdem schmeckt eine Apfeltasche am besten mit Vanillesoße.  Und wie kann etwas Blasphemie sein wenn man Atheist ist?



Ich möchte lieber Kirschtaschen mit Vanillesoße. Und Blasphemie gilt auch für Atheisten, wenn Sie einen nicht ernst gemeinten Satz für "Betriebsystemgeflame" halten. Ich MUSS nicht helfen, und wer einen kleinen ironischen Satz nicht erträgt, wird weitere erhalten 
Kostenlos, in Mengen!

Also, ich mag meine Windoze/Ubuntu/OS X Systeme ;-]


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. März 2008)

Also das ich dir dankbar bin hatte ich ja geschrieben gehabt.
Und ich habe nun mal in meinen 10Jahren in denen ich nun im Designgewerbe tätig bin schon einige Diskussionen mit Hardlinern ausgefochten für die der Mac sowas wie der heilige Gral ist und die den Steve sozusagen anhimmeln. Und sowas kann ich gar nicht ab.
Und diese Anbeter sollten sich mal damit auseinander setzen das Apple nun mal die Entscheidung getroffen hat sich Kunden aus dem bisherigen PC Markt zu holen. Und das geht nun mal nicht ohne gewisse Kompromisse.
Und das dann solche Fragen auftauchen ist ja klar da sich die Ausgabe von ca. 2000 Euro nicht lohnt, wenn ich vorher schon einige 100-1000 Euro in Software investiert habe will mir nicht neue Lizensen kaufen nur um auf ein anderes System umzuschwenken weils „schöner“ ist. Obwohl das für mich persönlich schon ein wichtiges Kriterium ist, aber eben nicht alles.



> Use the Startup Disk control panel in Windows or Mac OS X Startup Disk preferences to set the default operating system to use each time the computer starts up


Das hatte ich anscheinend überlesen gehabt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. März 2008)

Ich hab schon nicht übel genommen. Manchmal gibt es wegen meiner zynisch/ironischen Natur doch das eine oder andere Missverständnis 

Ich arbeite beruflich mit den drei Betriebsystemen und kenne Ihre Schwächen und Stärken.

OS Fundamentalisten jedweder Richtung sind mir ein Graus. Their logic is flawed ;-]
Deshalb rutscht mir manchmal in einem passenden Thread ein nicht ganz ernst gemeinter Satz raus


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. März 2008)

Ich hab so grundsätzlich kein Problem mit Ironie und/oder Zynismus. Benutze ich auch ganz  gerne  .
Nur das Problem dabei ist eben das man in manchen Situationen, vorallem auch beim geschriebenen Wort, das gerne überliest.

Nach dem ich mit  meinem Vater heute Abend nochmaltelefoniert hatte kam noch ein kleines Problem auf welches du mir vielleicht auch  beantworten kannst.
Wenn ich nun eine Partition unter OS X und XP verwenden möchte was für eine Formatierung sollte man den da wählen?
NTFS = Problem für OS X. HFS = Problem für XP. UDF vielleicht (funktioniert das überhaupt)?
Es gibt zwar inzwischen Produkte die die jeweiligen Dateisysteme auch für  das andere zugänglich machen aber die kosten im Regelfall  Geld und es wäre schöner wenn es ohne ging.


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. März 2008)

Die Lösung: FAT32 oder NTFS (siehe NTFS-3G)

OS X kann NTFS nur lesen (Korrektur: Mit den NTFS-3G Treibern sollte der Mac NTFS auch schreiben können)
Und Windows kann allerhöchstens mit dem Tool HFSexplorer das Dateisystem HFS+ (Mac OS Extended) lesen (solange es kostenlos sein soll).

UDF ist eigentlich für optische Medien gedacht gewesen. Es ist selten auf Festplatten anzutreffen.

Für den Datenaustausch sollte eine externe Festplatte mit FAT32 herhalten. Es gibt da nur die 4 GB Grenze für die Dateigröße (sollte für normalen Datenaustausch kein Problem sein). Beide Betriebssysteme können auf FAT32 lesen und schreiben. NTFS-3G für den Mac ist etwas tricky beim Einrichten!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. April 2008)

Hallo,
hab jetzt doch nochmal eine Frage zu dem Thema.
Wenn ich den nun mit Bootcamp Windows installiere richtet mir Bootcamp ja eine FAT32 Partition ein. Was passiert wenn ich diese nun am Anfang der Windows Installation in eine NTFS umwandle?

EDIT: Hab grad gelesen das ich das sogar machen muß. Dann bekomme ich auch den Medienfehler beim Neustart weg. Nur jetzt habe ich beim starten über Windows die Fehlermeldung das eine hal.dll fehlen würde.

Also so einfach wie das überall steht geht das wohl doch nicht.

Wie muß ich eigentlich vorgehen wenn ich der Windows Partition mehr als 32 Gb (FAT 32) zur verfügung stellen möchte? Weil es müssen auf dieser Partition ja noch alle Programme installiert werden.

Viele Güße


----------



## Erpel (21. April 2008)

Also. Das Umwandeln in NTFS ist nicht zwingend Notwendig, ich habe Bootcamp hier mit FAT32 laufen. Beim Installieren von Windows kann man auch "Formatieren in FAT32" auswählen.
Zu der Partitionsgröße kann ich nur sagen, dass Windows zwar damit klar kommt, sie selber aber wohl nicht formatieren kann bei >32gb.


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. April 2008)

Erpel hat gesagt.:


> Also. Das Umwandeln in NTFS ist nicht zwingend Notwendig, ich habe Bootcamp hier mit FAT32 laufen. Beim Installieren von Windows kann man auch "Formatieren in FAT32" auswählen.
> Zu der Partitionsgröße kann ich nur sagen, dass Windows zwar damit klar kommt, sie selber aber wohl nicht formatieren kann bei >32gb.



Ich habe ganz bewußt NTFS empfohlen, da Windows mit FAT32 einige Features des NTFS Dateisystems sonst nicht nutzen kann (u. a. Rechte und Verschlüsselung). Natürlich ist man auch an die 32 GB Grenze von den Windows Tools gebunden. Aber wie Du schon geschrieben hast kann man mit jedem anderen Tool (auch mit dem Datenträger-Diagnoseprogramm vom OS X) kann man größere FAT32 Partitionen erstellen die von Windows ohne Probleme genutzt werden können. Dazu kommt noch die Dateigrößengrenze von 4 GB - größere Dateien kann man unter FAT32 nicht nutzen.


----------



## Twinsetter (11. Mai 2008)

Warum benutzt Du nicht Parallels. Da kannst Du Windows im Macsystem starten und sogar Winanwendungen direkt auf dem Dockablegen. Win wird dann bei Auswahl von z.B. Autosketch automatisch im Hintergrund gestartet. Ich mache das so mit div. Programmierumgebungen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Mai 2008)

Hi,
ich wollte erstmal das mein Vater auf jedenfall mit dem Rechner arbeiten kann, da ich nicht immer bei jedem Problemchen zur Stelle sein kann. Er soll sich ersteinmal mit Mac OSX auseinandersetzen und dann entscheinden ob er damit zurecht kommt.
Aber grundsätzlich habe ich das auch angedacht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Twinsetter (13. Mai 2008)

Ich habe meinen Mac auch noch nicht so lange, man kommt aber sofort damit zurecht, da man sich nicht mit grundlegenden Dingen auseinandersetzen muß. Das System funktioniert einfach perfekt.
Natürlich gibt es Unterschiede zum PC, aber man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell an da neue System.

Ich frage mich mittlerweile warum ich mich nicht schon eher für Mac entschieden habe.

Dennoch meine ich, daß die Anschaffung gut überlegt sein will, denn ein Mac ist nicht ganz billig. Ebenso sollte man bedenken daß auch nicht alles Zubehör (z.B. Drucker, Scanner) unter Mac funktionieren muß - insbesondere die "Win-Geräte". Diese funktionieren allerdings mit Parallels und einer Windowsinstallation unter Mac

Gruß Twinsetter


----------

